# troubleshooting Masterbuilt 20070910



## fehron (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a Masterbuilt that quit making heat. I called masterbuilt and they shipped out a new element.  This AM I installed the new element and still no heat at all.  I tried to check for voltage coming from the "hot" wires that supply the element and got no voltage.  the controller appears to be working other than the fact that there is no power to those wires.  Can anyone offer some guidance?  I searched to forum and found nothing referring to testing for voltage so I apologize in advance if this has been covered.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2016)

Take a look at these... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105910/mes-30-wiring-diagram-not-available

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89886/mes-wiring-upgrade-mod

And these...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=rewiring+the+mes

Good Luck...JJ


----------



## fehron (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Chef JimmyJ!  

I actually got impatient and figured it out last night. After reading more last night I found where people had replaced the temp safety switch so I checked it and sure enough one of the wires had burned off.  I'll replace it but for now I've bypassed it and the smoker heats up and works great.


----------



## printger (Aug 19, 2018)

where is the temp safety switch located?


----------



## fished (Aug 23, 2018)

I would be very interested to know as well.  My MES40 Gen 1 quite heating also.  I checked the heating element wiring and it looked new.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## dr k (Aug 23, 2018)

Dime sized button is safety and toggle switch looking is Mes sensor.


----------



## printger (Aug 23, 2018)

So here is what I did. I drilled the rivets off the back.  I removed the back cover and found a silver box halfway up the right side.  From the inside of the box you unscrew the retaining screws.  from the back you remove the cover that protects the sensor.  When I did that I found one of the wires just hanging out.  It was corroded off the spade contact 
you can buy the part off of amazon for 4 bucks or 2 for $6.  Came today and I will replace over the weekend.
the part is a KSD 301


----------



## fished (Aug 23, 2018)

I'll do that this weekend and see what I find.  I'm hoping it isn't the control board.  Thanks for replying back.  Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## dr k (Aug 24, 2018)

If I have to check that safety sensor on my gen 1 40, I'll measure the inside of the smoker around the sensor and transfer that to the back or have someone tap around the sensor and mark the back panel. Then cut an access area in the back with a dremel cut off wheel to repair it and for future inspections.


----------



## fished (Aug 25, 2018)

I went outside to clean my smoker and just for the heck of it I plugged it in to see what it would do.  The temp went up to 200 then started dropping, I gave up when it reached 152.  I unplugged it and removed the chip tray, heat deflector and drip pan, I wanted to see what the heating element looked like.  All looked good, so I plugged it back in.  Got nothing, not heating at all, so maybe the heating element went bad, don't know.


----------



## dr k (Aug 25, 2018)

I guess access the snap disc safety and if it's not heating then unplug and bypass, wire nut the two wires together plug in power cord to see if it heats. If the heating light is on and no heat I'd look there.


----------



## fished (Aug 25, 2018)

Fehron, thanks for all of the help, you nailed the problem with mine.  I'll order the part today and be to smoking.  One more question, did you screw the back on or use rivets?  I'm going to go with screws.

Thanks again!


----------

